# Where to flounder fish?



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey gents.

I'm looking for a good flounder spot that is easy to reach by shore. I don't have a boat and don't know the area well. I've been on NAS and usually catch a couple flounder a day but most aren't keeper size. I'd love to bring in a mess worth eating for dinner. Thanks


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

not to sure on the from shore places but the run in my opinion is over. just a few straglers still moving . time to head to the gulf.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Always behind McDonald's on the base.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mc Donalds went goodby when Ivan went through.


----------

